# 

## mariooo

Od pewnego czasu działa u mnie instalacja PV (7,04kW), planuję ją jeszcze rozbudować do 8,32kW. Dom ogrzewany jest gazem i w przyszłym sezonie grzewczym będę się wspomagał klimatyzatorem. Instalacja już jest przewymiarowana (roczne zużycie na poziomie 5200 kWh), a będzie jeszcze bardziej - fakt, że wcześniej nie było klimatyzacji.

Pompa ciepła do ogrzewania i podgrzania cwu nie wchodzi w grę, ponieważ mam instalację grzejnikową a nie podłogową.

Pojawia się pytanie jak zoptymalizować c.w.u? Aktualnie na 3 osoby + goście mam zasobnik 120l. W okresie letnim na gotowanie i podgrzewanie wody, zużywam ok 38 m3. miesięcznie. Przyjmując, że podobnie jest przez cały rok to na podgrzanie cwu wydaję ok 700-800 zł.

Jak obniżyć te wydatki - zakładając, że mam dodatkową energię z PV do wykorzystania?

jeżeli to zły wątek to podpowiedzcie gdzie mam pytać.

----------


## CityMatic

A jak obniżyć ?: 
Montując w zasobnik grzałki elektryczne i podłączasz je do sieci elektrycznej w domu, lub wymieniając zasobnik na typowy - elektryczny.
Posiadając FV cześć energii przeznaczasz na bieżące potrzeby cześć na podgrzewanie wody cześć oddajesz jako zapas.
Panele fotowoltaiczne wyprodukują w Polsce od ok. 900 kWh do ok. 1.050 kWh z 1 kW mocy zainstalowanej w ciągu 12 miesięcy, więc należy się spodziewać, że Twoja instalacja wyprodukuje 6336 kWh-7392 kWh pomniejszona o obecne zużycie  to 2192 kWh nadwyżki na podgrzewanie wody.
Do pogrzania 1 m sześciennego wody potrzeba w przybliżeniu 46.5 kWh , a więc Twoją nadwyżką podgrzejesz ok 47m3 wody do 60*C.
 Ile teraz Twoja rodzina zużywa wody i wszystko wiesz.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## jacek22

Instalując pompę ciepła tylko do CWU....Są takie.. Właśnie będę miał takową od sierpnia , która skonsumuje moje nadwyżki z PV...A na dodatek dostałem na nią dotacje w wielkości 30% kosztów zakupu + montażu pompy.

----------


## mariooo

> A jak obniżyć ?: 
> Montując w zasobnik grzałki elektryczne i podłączasz je do sieci elektrycznej w domu, lub wymieniając zasobnik na typowy - elektryczny.


Nie pomyślałem o zamontowaniu grzałek w istniejącym zasobniku. W jaki sposób miałbym je zamontować? Gdzie miałbym się wpiąć?

@jacek22 Pompa ciepła do CWU moim zdaniem jest nieopłacalna.
1. Do jakiej temp. podgrzejesz wodę zimą (np wieczorem przy -15 stopniach na zewnątrz?)
2. W WLKP nie ma dotacji. Ale zakładając nawet, że ktoś ją dostanie to po odjęciu 30% i tak trzeba wydać 4-5tys. Zakładając oszczędność roczną na poziomie 700 zł, inwestycja zwraca się po ..... 6-7 latach.

----------


## fotohobby

Przy zasobniku 120l mozesz nie miec dodatkowego wejscia na grzałkę. 
Jaki masz model zasobnika? 

Zreszta do grzania wody z PV przydałby sie jednakc wiekszy zasobnik - jak przy solarach - 200, 300l




> .
> Do pogrzania 1 m sześciennego wody potrzeba w przybliżeniu 46.5 kWh , a więc Twoją nadwyżką *podgrzejesz ok 47m3* wody do 60*C.
>  Ile teraz Twoja rodzina zużywa wody i wszystko wiesz.
> Pozdrawiam


Trochę mniej
Majac do dyspozycji grzalke 5kW, ogrzejesz 120l wody o 40*  (z 30 do 70*) w ciagu 70minut.
I co dalej, jesli w ciągu dnia nie bedzie odbioru wody ?

Wieczorem jeden prysznic, pózniej jakas wanna i dla kolejnej osoby, oraz na rano,  trzeba bedzie grzac wodę  prądem z sieci z 20% stratą

----------


## mariooo

Niestety zbiornik jest stary, ma 13 lat i chyba nie mam podejścia pod grzałkę. Standardowo we/wy wody grzewczej, we zimna, wy ciepła, cyrkulacja, termometr, regulator, zawór spustowy i anoda (przy okazji ja odkryłem  :smile:  ). Z racji tego, ze zbiornik jest już stary zastanawiałem się nad wpięciem grzałki z termostatem w otwór od anody. Może wytrzymałby jeszcze ze dwa lata. Grzałka 2kW to koszt 120-150 zł tyllko musiałbym z małym gwintem poszukać.

Po co podgrzewać wodę do 70 stopni? cały czas miałem ustawione na 45, teraz testuję 40 i na razie komfort jest ok.

----------


## fotohobby

Wlasnie po to, by w malym zbiorniku zakumulowac wiecej energii bezposrednio ze Słońca. 
Mozesz nadal grzac do 45C, ale wowczas wiecej wody będziesz musial dogrzewac pradem z sieci z 20% stratą.

----------


## mariooo

Tak czy inaczej bez wymiany zasobnika chyba się nie obejdzie  :sad:  Wydatek z instalacją pewnie ok 1000 zł.

----------


## CityMatic

Niekoniecznie aż tyle, można znaleźć fajne zasobniki od ludzi którym gmina/miasto zakłada solarny z dotacji. Ostatnio kupiłem 230l z nierdzewki za 1500, a te emaliowane chodzą po 500-600 zł i są np 2 letnie.

----------


## jacek22

Dlaczego nie opłacalna...???!!!  Moja pompa ciepła ma  działać  już od   - 10 stopni....Bosch.  Ile dni w roku mamy teraz temperaturą poniżej - 10 stopni...???. Czym większe będą ceny nośników energii w tym gazu (  a że będą tylko rosły to pewne...) Tym szybciej mi się zwróci ta inwestycja , bo tak ją traktuje..Mam nadwyżki z PV i moja pierwszą myślą były również elektryczne grzałki do CWU... Tylko dość szybko mi je wybito z głowy ....Z tego co pamiętam to pompa ciepła z 1kWh  z PV zamienia na 3 lub 4 kW przez pompe ciepła.. ...Faktem jest również to że na początku trzeba zainwestować ...jeśli będzie to kredyt z banku to sprawa rzeczywiście robi się problematyczna...Na początku sierpnia mam mieć montaż tej pompy ...Według producenta roczne zużycie energii tej pompy w naszym klimacie to 1230 kW.... Zobaczymy w trakcie jej eksploatacji , czy to prawda...

----------


## mariooo

jacek22. Przy inwestycji ważna jest stopa zwrotu. Ile zapłacisz za pompę z zasobnikiem i instalacją? Jeżeli to bosch to 5-6 tys. Tak jak pisałem stopa zwrotu przy tej kwocie 7-8 lat. Pompa się zwróci ale za kolejne 3-4 lata będzie wymagała wymiany (nie sądzę, żeby pracowała więcej niż 12 lat). 

Zasobnik z grzałkami przy dużej nadwyżce energetycznej zwróci się po roku, może 1,5 roku. Wolisz mieć zamrożone pieniądze na 8 lat i później liczyć oszczędności? Z punktu widzenia paybacku lepiej zainwestować 1000zł i po roku nie płacić już nic więcej.

----------


## duke-R

u mnie jest taki problem,że śmierdzi mi ciepła  woda. Na 99% to legionella (zabiją ją generalnie temperatura powyżej 60%) Byli już u mnie różni magicy "z polecenia" ale skończyło się na niczym.
 Druga sprawa: ogrzewam dom propanem z Gaspolu i w miesiącach letnich ogrzewanie cwu kosztuje mnie w tej chwili minimum 150 zł. Pomyślałem,że założenie bojlera elektrycznego załatwi sprawę a z drugiej stronie obniży koszty cwu. Mam umowę dwutaryfową.
na marginesie przyznam,że dziś był u mnie przedstawiciel Innogy pod kątem oszacowania możliwosci i kosztów fotowoltaiki. Myślę o ogrzewaniu całego domu ale muszę to policzyć.
Co myślicie?

----------


## CityMatic

Odnośnie zapachu wody to jeszcze takiej głupoty nie słyszałem aby legionella miała zapach! Śmierdzi siarkowodór wydzielający się z podgrzewania zażelazionej wody.

----------


## jacek22

Zasobnik z grzałkami przy dużej nadwyżce energetycznej zwróci się po roku....Z podkreśleniem na słowo duże...Ja takowych nie mam.

----------


## duke-R

> Odnośnie zapachu wody to jeszcze takiej głupoty nie słyszałem aby legionella miała zapach! Śmierdzi siarkowodór wydzielający się z podgrzewania zażelazionej wody.


Czyli problemem jest woda czy elementy instalacji? Co radzisz?

----------


## duke-R

> Zasobnik z grzałkami przy dużej nadwyżce energetycznej zwróci się po roku....Z podkreśleniem na słowo duże...Ja takowych nie mam.


Też to liczyłem. Przy 15 panelach pokrywam moje dotychczasowe  zapotrzebowanie na prąd a maks. wchodzi ok. 34 panele na dach. Pytanie czy warto przeinwestować i resztą próbować dogrzewać dom?

----------


## CityMatic

> Czyli problemem jest woda czy elementy instalacji? Co radzisz?


Systemowy zbiornik do oczyszczania wody z żelaza(duży zbiornik +napowletrzacz) itd

----------


## mitch

> Też to liczyłem. Przy 15 panelach pokrywam moje dotychczasowe  zapotrzebowanie na prąd a maks. wchodzi ok. 34 panele na dach. Pytanie czy warto przeinwestować i resztą próbować dogrzewać dom?


Nie, nie ma sensu. Chyba, że masz ogrzewanie inne niż na prąd, a zamierzasz przejść na prąd. Wtedy warto tak zrobić instalację, żeby pokryła zapotrzebowanie. Znaczne przewymiarowanie w obecnych warunkach prawnych nie ma sensu, a już tym bardziej przewymiarowanie, żeby grzać wodę grzałką.

----------


## mariooo

W moim przypadku tak jak pisałem na początku pierwotnie instalacja miała mieć 7,04kW przy rocznym zapotrzebowaniu 5.000 kWh. Rozbudowuję ją do 8,32kW tak, żeby maksymalnie wykorzystać falownik. Dlatego chciałbym spożytkować wyprodukowaną energię jak najlepiej. Zakładam, że z tyt posiadania klimatyzatora, którego nie było przed montażem PV)  zużycie wzrośnie o 500kWh w roku (chłodzenie). Chcę wykorzystać jednostkę zimą do ogrzewania. Dodatkowo zamontować w strefie dziennej jeden lub dwa grzejniki elektryczne. W łazienkach planuję grzać tylko elektrycznymi drabinkami. Cel jest jeden: płacić za gaz jak najmniej. Obecnie rocznie (co + cwu) to w moim przypadku koszt 1.800 zł + 1.800 drewno do kominka. Te 800 zł z gazu chce urwać podgrzewając wodę ... grzałką.

----------


## duke-R

> Nie, nie ma sensu. Chyba, że masz ogrzewanie inne niż na prąd, a zamierzasz przejść na prąd. Wtedy warto tak zrobić instalację, żeby pokryła zapotrzebowanie. Znaczne przewymiarowanie w obecnych warunkach prawnych nie ma sensu, a już tym bardziej przewymiarowanie, żeby grzać wodę grzałką.


NIe wiem czy się zrozumieliśmy. NIe mam jeszcze PV. Szacuje zużycie z 15 paneli na 4000 kWh czyli zapotrzebbowanie na prąd + grzanie wody. Max na dach południowy wejdzie 34 panele. Podobno liczy się ok 13 paneli na 100m2 ogrzewania więc jakbym wyłożył cały dach panelami to może byłby to dobry sposób na dogrzewanie. Ogrzewam głównie kominkiem.

----------


## vr5

> W moim przypadku tak jak pisałem na początku pierwotnie instalacja miała mieć 7,04kW przy rocznym zapotrzebowaniu 5.000 kWh. Rozbudowuję ją do 8,32kW tak, żeby maksymalnie wykorzystać falownik. Dlatego chciałbym spożytkować wyprodukowaną energię jak najlepiej. Zakładam, że z tyt posiadania klimatyzatora, którego nie było przed montażem PV)  zużycie wzrośnie o 500kWh w roku (chłodzenie). Chcę wykorzystać jednostkę zimą do ogrzewania. Dodatkowo zamontować w strefie dziennej jeden lub dwa grzejniki elektryczne. W łazienkach planuję grzać tylko elektrycznymi drabinkami. Cel jest jeden: płacić za gaz jak najmniej. Obecnie rocznie (co + cwu) to w moim przypadku koszt 1.800 zł + 1.800 drewno do kominka. Te 800 zł z gazu chce urwać podgrzewając wodę ... grzałką.


Zamontuj sobie nowy bojler z grzałką i po kłopocie (najtańsze a na pewno skuteczne). Z pewnością bez problemu sporą nadwyżkę prądu w nim "utopisz". Pamiętaj - nie wykorzystana energia z PV po 365 dniach przepada!
Mnie to groziło i kupiłem klimy do grzania domu (patrz w stopce). Gazu zużyłem od 29.11.2018 r. 263 m3, z czego w pierwszym miesiącu używania chyba aż 132 m3. Wodę grzeję prądem, a nie gazem (od połowy miesiąca PC).

Ja kiedyś, gdy miałem robić bufor do c.o. kupiłem 4 bojlery Galmet po 140 l. każdy z grzałką i wężownicą. Nie zamontowałem, bo plany zmieniły się z sezonu na sezon.
Być może że ze dwa zamontuję do PC, a 2 na pewno wystawię na OLX. Nie wiem ile są warte, ale jeśli dostanę po 200 zł. to będę zadowolony.
Gdybyś był z mojej okolicy to już jutro mógłbyś być nowym posiadaczem bojlera jeszcze nie wyjętego z  foli fabrycznej.

----------


## michalsiak

Ja też w prosty sposób chcę wykorzystać nadwyżki z PV. Do zbiornika galmet z dwiema wężownicami ( kiedyś chciałem założyć solary) mogę wpiąć w miejsce anody pośrodku zbiornika lub w miejsce otworu rewizyjnego na dole zwykłą grzałkę z termostatem. 
Ja na początku wybrałem 3 kw w miejsce anody. Zobaczę jaki będzie komfort i zużycie prądu. Ewentualnie zwykłym włącznikiem czasowym można zrobć podgrzewanie elektryczne za dnia a wieczorem i w nocy normalnie gazem ziemnym.
Mój zbiornik ma 300 litrów.

michalsiak

----------


## mariooo

@michalsiak

Też się na tym zastanawiałem ale ..... Nie boisz się wyciągać anodę ze zbiornika? Anoda ma bardzo niewielką średnicę gwintu co z doborem grzałki?
Otwór rewizyjny jest u Ciebie widoczny czy ukryty pod płaszczem?

----------


## michalsiak

@mariooo 
Dzwoniłem do producenta zasobnika (Galmet) i tam doradca właśnie mi podpowiedział, że w miejsce anody - gwint 6/4 lub z jakąś przejściówką na dole w otworze rewizyjnym jeżeli chcę grzać cały zbiornik.

----------


## michalsiak

Zastanawiam się tylko na mogą grzałki. Czy 3 kw wystarczy? Mocniejsze są już trójfazowe no i sporo droższe.
Zasobnik 300 litrów.

----------


## mariooo

Ok. ale co się stanie ze zbiornikiem bez anody?? W zasadzie mój używany jest od 12 lat - więc pewnie długo nie pociągnie  :smile:

----------


## cuuube

> Ja też w prosty sposób chcę wykorzystać nadwyżki z PV. Do zbiornika galmet z dwiema wężownicami ( kiedyś chciałem założyć solary) mogę wpiąć w miejsce anody pośrodku zbiornika lub w miejsce otworu rewizyjnego na dole zwykłą grzałkę z termostatem. 
> Ja na początku wybrałem 3 kw w miejsce anody. Zobaczę jaki będzie komfort i zużycie prądu. Ewentualnie zwykłym włącznikiem czasowym można zrobć podgrzewanie elektryczne za dnia a wieczorem i w nocy normalnie gazem ziemnym.
> Mój zbiornik ma 300 litrów.
> 
> michalsiak


Przy tej mocy PV , o której pisałeś nie montuj grzałki 1 fazowej 3kW , bo będziesz stratny na bilansowaniu międzyfazowym ( niby nie dużo w skali roku , ale zawsze ...skoro chcesz urwać cokolwiek to grosz do grosza... ). Zwykle produkcji będzie około 2kW na fazę , czyli podczas pracy tej grzałki o której wspomniałeś , cały czas będzie dobierać 1kW z sieci - dziennie będzieśz w plecy z 2/3 kWh. 
Zamontuj grzałkę 3F 3x1kW lub 3x1,5 i dołóż regulator mocy ,wtedy będzie zjadać 1kW z PV i jeszcze zostanie mocy na potrzeby domu , ja tak mam przy PV 6kWp , kręcę sobie regulatorami w zależności od produkcji i zużycia w domu , chociaż najczęściej są ustawione na 1kW i zagrzewają mi wodę w zbiorniku 500L w jakieś 3h z temp 40 do 55 stopni .
Przy produkcji np 35 kWh i zużyciu dziennym 20/25 kWh miałem pobory zza licznika rzędu 10-15kWh , posprawdzałem co wisi na , której fazie , kilka urządzeń przeniosłem na inne by nie pracowały w tym samym czasie na tej samej i pobory zza licznika spadły poniżej 10Kwh nawet tylko do 5kWh , reszta to zużycie własne.
 W fajny sposób można zarządzać wł/wył za pomocą gniazdek wi-fi (sztuka za 50-70zł) przez smartfona .zaraz wrzucę screena . zużycie prądu u mnie to średnio 10kWh/doba .

----------


## Kaizen

Dałbym jak najniżej grzałkę jak najniższej mocy. 
Jeżeli ktoś zużywa dziennie 100l CWU o temperaturze 55* to potrzebuje do jej ogrzania jakieś 5,5kWh dziennie. Czyli 550W przez 10 godzin.
Można też kombinować z regulatorem mocy - ale to spory wydatek.

To przy założeniu, że produkujesz w drogiej strefie więcej, niż po uwzględnieniu rozliczenia zużyjesz. Bo jak masz dylemat czy grzać CWU prądem za trzydzieści kilka groszy i mniej dokupywać na inne cele po sześćdziesiąt kilka - to nie ma sensu grzać prądem z PV w czasie drogiej strefy.

----------


## cuuube

> Można też kombinować z regulatorem mocy - ale to spory wydatek.
> 
> .


kupiłem takie 3 sztuki https://allegro.pl/oferta/regulator-...ions:buyerCart czy to drogo ? Przesyłka za free , bo mam pakiet smart.

----------


## Kaizen

> kupiłem takie 3 sztuki https://allegro.pl/oferta/regulator-...ions:buyerCart czy to drogo ? Przesyłka za free , bo mam pakiet smart.


Miałem na myśli takie, które automatycznie regulują moc w zależności od produkcji i wykorzystania prądu PV.
Jak trzeba biegać i kręcić potencjometrem jak najdzie chmurka, to niewielki z niego pożytek.

----------


## cuuube

> Miałem na myśli takie, które automatycznie regulują moc w zależności od produkcji i wykorzystania prądu PV.
> Jak trzeba biegać i kręcić potencjometrem jak najdzie chmurka, to niewielki z niego pożytek.


mam ustawione raczej na stałe ~1kW , tyle zwykle płynie na fazę z mojej PVki , jak zachodzi chmura raz na jakiś czas to nie reguluję i nie wyłączam , przy takiej pogodzie jak dziś lekko pochmurnie , między 11 , a 16tą mam te 3Kw (dziś od 2,4 do 4,2) , a w tym czasie zagrzeje co potrzebuję (3h) reszta do dyspozycji na gotowanie pranie , zmywarke i w magazyn też coś wpada    . Mnie takie rozwiązanie pasuje .

Jedyne co reguluję to gdy np chodzi pralka (L3) i zmywarka (L2) to w tym czasie grzeję tylko grzałką z L1 . Gdy tamte urządzenia skończą swoje to wtedy 'pyk' z telefonu i leci grzałka na wolnej już fazie . Żadne to utrudnienie życia .

----------


## Kaizen

> mam ustawione raczej na stałe ~1kW , tyle zwykle płynie na fazę z mojej PVki , jak zachodzi chmura raz na jakiś czas to nie reguluję i nie wyłączam


To jaki pożytek z takiego regulatora, co nie reguluje? Trzeba było kupić grzałkę 1kW.

----------


## cuuube

> To jaki pożytek z takiego regulatora, co nie reguluje? Trzeba było kupić grzałkę 1kW.


 a jaki jest pożytek z pisania dla samego pisania ?
 To pytanie retoryczne.

----------


## vr5

> kupiłem takie 3 sztuki https://allegro.pl/oferta/regulator-...ions:buyerCart czy to drogo ? Przesyłka za free , bo mam pakiet smart.


Też o czymś podobnym myślałem, ale tylko dobrej klasy wattrouter tak na prawdę pozwolił by uzyskać sensowne rozliczenie (proporcjonalne z proporcji zużycia) u mojego Operatora. 
Uwzględniając, że koszt dorzucenia 1 kWp w moim wypadku jest znacznie niższy od wattrouter`a rozbudowałem PV.

Jeszcze do niedawna, gdy grzałem c.w.u grzałką 2 kW to tylko parę minut (i to nie zawsze) grzała po 15-tej, zaczynając od 13-tej.

Teraz PC chodzi poniżej 1 h, więc daleko jej do zapełnienia całego "okienka" taryfy nocnej w czasie dnia.

----------


## raxon

Moim zdaniem najprościej to kupić najsłabszą grzałkę, nawet taka 1f. Bojler dogrzewać wtedy kiedy jest największy uzysk z PV czyli 12-15. Żeby nie bawić się w jakieś śmieszne termostaty to chyba najwygodniej kupić inteligentne gniazdko pod wifi i w aplikacji sobie ustawić włączenie np o 12 a wyłączenie o 15, no i kolejne włączenia np na 40 min żeby podgrzać wodę wieczorem czy coś. To już zależy kto kiedy potrzebuje.

----------


## Kaizen

> Żeby nie bawić się w jakieś śmieszne termostaty to chyba najwygodniej kupić inteligentne gniazdko pod wifi i w aplikacji sobie ustawić włączenie np o 12 a wyłączenie o 15, no i kolejne włączenia np na 40 min żeby podgrzać wodę wieczorem czy coś. To już zależy kto kiedy potrzebuje.


Do tego to wystarczy tradycyjny programator. Może nie taki mechaniczny (z wciskanymi zapadkami dookoła tarczy), bo przestaje chodzić jak jest zanik prądu, a elektroniczny. I jak ktoś ma G12 to lepiej go ustawić w taniej strefie - nawet, jak pociągnie prąd z sieci, to i tak lepiej odebrać 80% w drogiej strefie, niż zapłacić za grzanie bojlera w drogiej.

----------


## raxon

> Do tego to wystarczy tradycyjny programator. Może nie taki mechaniczny (z wciskanymi zapadkami dookoła tarczy), bo przestaje chodzić jak jest zanik prądu, a elektroniczny. I jak ktoś ma G12 to lepiej go ustawić w taniej strefie - nawet, jak pociągnie prąd z sieci, to i tak lepiej odebrać 80% w drogiej strefie, niż zapłacić za grzanie bojlera w drogiej.


Jasne że można, ale sonoff basic kosztuje na promocji 17zł.
Sonoff Basic to moduł 1-kanałowego przełącznika. Sterowany za pomocą głosu, przycisków na obudowie lub WiFi za pomocą aplikacji eWeLink. Umożliwia sterowanie urządzeniami domowymi zasilanymi z sieci 230 V o mocy 2200 W.
 Za ciut więcej można kupić takie coś co pomierzy prąd narysuje wykres i zliczy ile KWh poszło z gniazdka. Podejrzewam że programator jest droższy  :wink:  
Osobiście się tym nie bawiłem (jeszcze) ale w aplikacji to można ustawić że się włączy w nocy czy w okienku czy kto jak tam chce. Dziś te smart gadżety kosztują mniej niż te programatory.

----------


## duke-R

> Od pewnego czasu działa u mnie instalacja PV (7,04kW), planuję ją jeszcze rozbudować do 8,32kW. Dom ogrzewany jest gazem i w przyszłym sezonie grzewczym będę się wspomagał klimatyzatorem. Instalacja już jest przewymiarowana (roczne zużycie na poziomie 5200 kWh), a będzie jeszcze bardziej - fakt, że wcześniej nie było klimatyzacji.
> 
> Pompa ciepła do ogrzewania i podgrzania cwu nie wchodzi w grę, ponieważ mam instalację grzejnikową a nie podłogową.
> 
> Pojawia się pytanie jak zoptymalizować c.w.u? Aktualnie na 3 osoby + goście mam zasobnik 120l. W okresie letnim na gotowanie i podgrzewanie wody, zużywam ok 38 m3. miesięcznie. Przyjmując, że podobnie jest przez cały rok to na podgrzanie cwu wydaję ok 700-800 zł.
> 
> Jak obniżyć te wydatki - zakładając, że mam dodatkową energię z PV do wykorzystania?
> 
> jeżeli to zły wątek to podpowiedzcie gdzie mam pytać.


Wracając do głównego tematu to ja mam podobny dylemat i podobne warunki techniczne i zużycie prądu (ok. 3600 kWh rocznie, grzanie głównie kominkiem, 13-letni kondensat ze zasobnikiem 120 litrów, grzejniki i zero podłogówki itp, itd.) z tym,że u mnie potencjalne korzyści mogą być większe bo grzeje propanem z butli. Zużycie propanu w miesiącach letnich wynosi ok. 10-11 m3 ale ostatnio rozpocząłem ostrą walkę ze śmierdząca wodą i pompa od cyrkulacji CWU pracuje cały czas wiec straty są większe i zużycie wzrosło do 14-15 m3 (rachunki w miesiącach letnich 160-220 pln/miesiąc). Też sobie wymyśliłem,że można zmniejszyć zużycie gazu własnie używając elektryki z PV (planuję zainstalować instalację PV o maks. mocy 10 kW). Juz wiem,że nie da się zamontować grzałki w moim 13-letnim piecu więc muszę dokupić bojler elektryczny. Co prawda przedstawiciel jednej z firm oferujących PV namawiał mnie na kocioł elektryczny  i dogrzewanie całego domu prądem  ale boję się rzucić na głęboką wodę . Zobaczę jak ta PV będzie hulać i ile mam nadwyżki prądu. Tymczasowo, jak napisałem wyżej chcę dołożyć bojler elektryczny i zawór trójdrożny (mam nadzieję,że dobrze napisałem) Przetestuje grzanie elektryczne w moich warunkach. A jak spadnie mi drastycznie zużycie propanu to może Gaspol zmięknie i wynegocjuję lepsze warunki a być może całkowicie zrezygnuję z usług tej firmy.

----------


## sruba014

Grzanie wody prądem to całkiem spoko rozwiązanie. JEst kilka filmów na Youtube gdzie ludzie zrobili prostą instalację z paneli używanych i sterownika i działa to cały rok - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Me9QCxsmrJs

----------


## mariooo

W końcu wykonałem pierwszy krok i zamontowałem podgrzewacz w kuchni (10l z grzałką 1200W). Specjalnie większego zużycia prądu nie widzę - 3-4 razy pik do podgrzania tej małej ilości wody. Zobaczę po miesiącu jak będzie wyglądać zużycie gazu. Kupiłem dość drogi podgrzewacz i z akcesoriami do podłączenia kosztowało mnie to 520 zł.

----------


## duke-R

> Zakładam, że z tyt posiadania klimatyzatora, którego nie było przed montażem PV)  zużycie wzrośnie o 500kWh w roku (chłodzenie). Chcę wykorzystać jednostkę zimą do ogrzewania. .


Jak policzyć szacunkowe zużycie energii z klimy, która ma być wykorzystywana do chłodzenia w lecie i grzania w zimie? Mam już jedną klimę na parterze o mocy 5.2/5.8 -opis: Capacity (cool/heat: 5.2/5.8 W).
Na górę chce dopiero zamontować klimę.

----------


## vr5

> Jak policzyć szacunkowe zużycie energii z klimy, która ma być wykorzystywana do chłodzenia w lecie i grzania w zimie? Mam już jedną klimę na parterze o mocy 5.2/5.8 -opis: Capacity (cool/heat: 5.2/5.8 W).
> Na górę chce dopiero zamontować klimę.


Dobrym wyjściem jest podlicznik  pod klimę oraz śledzenie dobowego zużycia energii w różnych porach roku. Tani licznik to 21 zł 12EA5gw 5/60A PAFAL, lub droższy np. Orno.

----------


## mariooo

Mała aktualizacja. Przez ostatnie 2 miesiące po przejściu na ogrzewanie elektryczne w łazienkach , podgrzewanie wody w kuchni małym bojlerem i dogrzewanie poddasza klimą, zużycie gazu spadło za ten okres o:

47% vs 2018 
40% vs 2017 
51% vs 2016 

Zobaczymy co pokarzą kolejne okresy rozliczeniowe.

----------


## fistach85

> @mariooo 
> Dzwoniłem do producenta zasobnika (Galmet) i tam doradca właśnie mi podpowiedział, że w miejsce anody - gwint 6/4 lub z jakąś przejściówką na dole w otworze rewizyjnym jeżeli chcę grzać cały zbiornik.


Ja nie mam otworu rewizyjnego w Buderusie Logamax SM200/5 i wchodzi jedynie w gre montaz w miejsce anody. 
Czy jest to polecana metoda? w koncu do czegos sluzy ta anoda. Nie bedzie problemu z korozja po podmianie na grzalke?

pozdrawiam

----------


## vr5

> Mała aktualizacja. Przez ostatnie 2 miesiące po przejściu na ogrzewanie elektryczne w łazienkach , podgrzewanie wody w kuchni małym bojlerem i dogrzewanie poddasza klimą, zużycie gazu spadło za ten okres o:
> 
> 47% vs 2018 
> 40% vs 2017 
> 51% vs 2016 
> 
> Zobaczymy co pokarzą kolejne okresy rozliczeniowe.


To masz co porównywać.

Ja mam gaz od 29.11.2018 r. i w grudniu zużyłem 132 m3 gazu. W grudniu zostały uruchomione kolejne 2 klimy (2 już były).

Od stycznia do 20 maja zużyłem 263 - 132 = 131 m3 gazu, bo pracowały głównie klimy. 
W nowym sezonie  nie było jeszcze potrzeby włączania gazu. Gaz w taryfie W-2 jest tańszy od prądu. Oczywiście nawet jak się nie używa abonament trzeba płacić.

 Nie mam kuchni gazowej, tylko indukcyjną. Wodę też grzeję przy pomocy prądu.

----------


## mariooo

> To masz co porównywać.
> 
> .


Tak mam sporo danych z poprzednich lat, dlatego widzę różnice. W domu mam zamontowane sterowanie ogrzewaniem dla każdego pomieszczenia osobno (czujniki temp + głowice na obwodach). Przy grzaniu klimą irytuje mnie ciągłe jej uruchamianie.

O ile grzejniki elektryczne można zaprogramować chociażby na inteligentnych gniazdkach, to na klimę nie mam sposobu. 
Chodzi mi o układ reagujący autonomicznie na zmianę temperatury w pomieszczeniu.

----------


## dwx

> mam ustawione raczej na stałe ~1kW , tyle zwykle płynie na fazę z mojej PVki , jak zachodzi chmura raz na jakiś czas to nie reguluję i nie wyłączam , przy takiej pogodzie jak dziś lekko pochmurnie , między 11 , a 16tą mam te 3Kw (dziś od 2,4 do 4,2) , a w tym czasie zagrzeje co potrzebuję (3h) reszta do dyspozycji na gotowanie pranie , zmywarke i w magazyn też coś wpada    . Mnie takie rozwiązanie pasuje .
> 
> Jedyne co reguluję to gdy np chodzi pralka (L3) i zmywarka (L2) to w tym czasie grzeję tylko grzałką z L1 . Gdy tamte urządzenia skończą swoje to wtedy 'pyk' z telefonu i leci grzałka na wolnej już fazie . Żadne to utrudnienie życia .


Docelowo ponieważ pewnie będe wymieniał w przyszłym roku piec gazowy myślę o wspomaganiu ogrzewania gazowego prądem, z tym że raczej tylko wspomaganiu a nie zastąpieniu, jesli tak to pewnie dołożę wtedy jeszcze dodatkowe 1,5kW na dach  :wink: 

Witam, 
Mocno mnie zaintrygowałeś tym przełączaniem, co do zasady rozumiem oczywiście kwestie faz ale nigdy sie nad tym nie szczegółowo zastanawiałem bo nie było potrzeby które urządzenia są na której fazie, *podpowie mi ktoś jak ustalić jak to ustalić co bierze prąd z której fazy?* 

INFO co do instalacji: dom jednorodzinny, instalacja 2 i 3 fazowa, z 3-fazowej zasilany tylko piekarnik i gniazdo 380V w garażu (praktycznie nie używane) 
Instalacja fotowoltaiczna od początku listopada 2019 - 5,04kW,z falownikiem trójfazowym podpiętym własnie pod to gniazdo 380V. Mam jakoś też wrażenie, jakbym gdzieś się "gubiła" jedna faza z wytwarzanego przeze mnie prądu - ale to juz inny problem na późniejszy wątek, może fachowcy z Innogy jak montowali mi licznik dwukierunkowy (NORAX 3) którejś nie podłączyli?

----------


## CityMatic

> *podpowie mi ktoś jak ustalić jak to ustalić co bierze prąd z której fazy?*


Wyłączasz bezpiecznik i to co nie działa jest z tej fazy :cool: 




> Mam jakoś też wrażenie, jakbym gdzieś się "gubiła" jedna faza z wytwarzanego przeze mnie prądu - ale to juz inny problem na późniejszy wątek, może fachowcy z Innogy jak montowali mi licznik dwukierunkowy (NORAX 3) którejś nie podłączyli?


A skąd takie wrażenie? i jak to odczuwasz? :big grin:

----------


## Kaizen

> Instalacja fotowoltaiczna od początku listopada 2019 - 5,04kW,z falownikiem trójfazowym podpiętym własnie pod to gniazdo 380V. Mam jakoś też wrażenie, jakbym gdzieś się "gubiła" jedna faza z wytwarzanego przeze mnie prądu - ale to juz inny problem na późniejszy wątek, może fachowcy z Innogy jak montowali mi licznik dwukierunkowy (NORAX 3) którejś nie podłączyli?


Zapraszasz elektryka na przegląd (i tak masz obowiązek robić to co 5 lat). Wytłumaczy, jak schemat przekłada się na opisy w rozdzielnicy i na rzeczywistość. Pomierzy, sprawdzi i odpowie na pytania.

----------


## cuuube

> podpowie mi ktoś jak ustalić jak to ustalić co bierze prąd z której fazy?


 gdybyś miał taki podlicznik https://allegro.pl/oferta/licznik-pr...mid-8515852336 to diody na nim ładnie wskazuja , która faza jest obecnie obciążona . Wtedy ustalasz bez problemu co gdzie wisi .

----------


## vr5

> Mam jakoś też wrażenie, jakbym gdzieś się "gubiła" jedna faza z wytwarzanego przeze mnie prądu - ale to juz inny problem na późniejszy wątek, może fachowcy z Innogy jak montowali mi licznik dwukierunkowy (NORAX 3) którejś nie podłączyli?


Trzeba pomierzyć napięcia.

Część falowników 3-fazowych pracuje tylko gdy  do falownika są podłączone wszystkie fazy. 
Wiele informacji o pracy PV można odczytać z falownika - napięcia na poszczególnych fazach, prąd dostarczany do sieci, prądy i napięcia po stronie DC.
Spotkałem się z tym, że falownik nie produkował prądu na jednej z faz (uszkodzenie na jednym z wejść po stronie DC).

----------


## cuuube

Ewentualnie z kodów OBIS licznika ZE można wyczytać obciążenie mocniejszymi urządzeniami . Włącz jedno konkretne  urządzenie i sprawdz kody 31.7.0 (L1)  ,  51.7.0 (L2)   , 71.7.0 (L3) , jednak obciążenie zobaczysz w Amperach. To już coś Ci uwidoczni .

----------


## dwx

dziękuję za tak dużą ilość odpowiedzi!!




> Wyłączasz bezpiecznik i to co nie działa jest z tej fazy
> A skąd takie wrażenie? i jak to odczuwasz?


 a takie mam wrażenie, że jakoś tak mało ten licznik ZE pokazuje w stosunku do tego co pokazuje falownik, a dokładniej praktycznie idealnie 50% i to w skali miesiąca!  Rozumiem, bieżące zużycie, warunki pogodowe ale tak akurat połowę? Przez prawie cały miesiąc? 
Dzisiaj przed południem testy robiłem polegające na tym, ze przy minimalnym obciążeniu domu (prawie wszystko wyłączone) sprawdzałem czy pobierany jest z sieci prą (nie był) i jak się ma wyprodukowany prąd z falownika do tego wysyłanego do sieci. Przy 6 pomiarach co pół godziny okazało się, że róznica pomiędzy wskazaniem falownika a wysyłaną mocą do sieci jest ok. 100-150W więc jak najbardziej OK by mi pasowało ale potem na końcu gdzieś mi się 1KW zgubił i to może byc rzeczywiście tak, że jakieś urządzenie jest na którejś fazie i zżera - o ile dobrze to rozumiem (wiedzę z elektryki jakąś mam ale raczej praktyczna a nie teoretyczną i to na poziomie tylko domowym)
Porobię jeszcze kilka innych testów i się okaże ale chyba podstawowa sprawa to ustalenie jakie urządzenia na jakiej fazie



> Zapraszasz elektryka na przegląd (i tak masz obowiązek robić to co 5 lat). Wytłumaczy, jak schemat przekłada się na opisy w rozdzielnicy i na rzeczywistość. Pomierzy, sprawdzi i odpowie na pytania.


Całkiem prawdopodobne, że tak zrobię ale dobrze by pewnie było znaleźć takiego co ma też trochę doświadczenia z PV, znam naprawdę rozgarniętego elektryka (robił mi całą, naprawdę wymagającą instalację w mieszkaniu) i być może skorzystam z jego wiedzy. Do takiego z ogłoszenia to nie bardzo mam zaufanie bo albo obieca przyjechać za tydzień, skauje jak za zboże i niewiele powie albo w ogóle nie przyjedzie - masakra teraz z tymi fachowcami




> gdybyś miał taki podlicznik https://allegro.pl/oferta/licznik-pr...mid-8515852336 to diody na nim ładnie wskazuja , która faza jest obecnie obciążona . Wtedy ustalasz bez problemu co gdzie wisi .


Dzięki za info - tani i prosty ale nie bardzo mam już gdzie go "wpiąć" bo skrzynke rozdzielczą mam już prawie zabudowaną i wszystko poplombowane a w dodatku jak już bym zainwestował to raczej w jakis podlicznik z dostępem elektronicznym/pamięcią tak aby nie spisywac tych danych a żeby się "zbierały" same - ot taka fanaberia  :wink:

----------


## dwx

> Ewentualnie z kodów OBIS licznika ZE można wyczytać obciążenie mocniejszymi urządzeniami . Włącz jedno konkretne  urządzenie i sprawdz kody 31.7.0 (L1)  ,  51.7.0 (L2)   , 71.7.0 (L3) , jednak obciążenie zobaczysz w Amperach. To już coś Ci uwidoczni .


Kody jakie licznik i które pokazuje licznik ZE to pewien standard tj:
1.8.0 (1.8.1) - wiadomo energia pobrana,
2.8.0 (2.8.1) - energia wytworzona/przesłana do sieci
oraz dodatkowo 5.8.0 - jakas bierna czy coś takiego nie bardzo wiem co to jest
8.8.0 - suma energii 1.8.0 i 5.8.0
Nie mam czegoś takiego jak 31.7.0, 51.7.0 i 71.7.0 więc nie bardzo wiem o co chodzi. 
Szukałem gdzieś w necie manuala do tego licznika NORAX 3  ale nie znalazłem - może instrukcja do niego by rozwiązała sprawę?

----------


## CityMatic

> dziękuję za tak dużą ilość odpowiedzi!!


No masz rację - warto mieć coś co da się podejrzeć - ja mam coś takiego i jest ok

----------


## cuuube

> Dzięki za info - tani i prosty ale nie bardzo mam już gdzie go "wpiąć" bo skrzynke rozdzielczą mam już prawie zabudowaną i wszystko poplombowane a w dodatku jak już bym zainwestował to raczej w jakis podlicznik z dostępem elektronicznym/pamięcią tak aby nie spisywac tych danych a żeby się "zbierały" same - ot taka fanaberia


 to jest licznik impulsowy , nie dość ,że diodami pokaże Ci , która faza jest obciążona to za jego pomocą i jeszcze jednego pudełka (razem około 500zł) możesz wysyłać na stronę internetową dane produkcji pv , zużycia domu  . Dokładając czujniki temperatury można monitorować je w domu  czy na zewnątrz lub w zbiorniku CWU . Można tez podłączac kolejne podliczniki i obserwowac zużycie np PC .

Przykład https://pvmonitor.pl/i_user.php?idinst=13#/sumapv






> Nie mam czegoś takiego jak 31.7.0, 51.7.0 i 71.7.0 więc nie bardzo wiem o co chodzi.


 ZE wychodzą z założenia ,że im mniej wiesz tym mniej pytań bedziesz zadawał mając wątpliwości patrząc na te dane , dlatego ich nie udostepniają ( kwestia oprogramowania) ale liczniki te dane  rejestrują .

Masz parametr 1.7.0 i 2.7.0 ?  chwilowe pobieranie i oddawanie , Tak mógłbys zweryfikować ile produkuje inwerter , a ile w danej chwili leci do sieci . . Co prawda teraz zimą gdy produkcji bywa mniej niż 1kWh dziennie , to takie testy nie maja chyba sensu .

----------


## dwx

> .... ZE wychodzą z założenia ,że im mniej wiesz tym mniej pytań bedziesz zadawał mając wątpliwości patrząc na te dane , dlatego ich nie udostepniają ( kwestia oprogramowania) ale liczniki te dane  rejestrują .
> 
> Masz parametr 1.7.0 i 2.7.0 ?  chwilowe pobieranie i oddawanie , Tak mógłbys zweryfikować ile produkuje inwerter , a ile w danej chwili leci do sieci . . Co prawda teraz zimą gdy produkcji bywa mniej niż 1kWh dziennie , to takie testy nie maja chyba sensu .


też mam takie wrażenie, że najchetniej to by się w ogóle jakąkolwiek informacją nie dzielili. Najciekawsze jest też to, że na pewno zbieraja pełne dane ale dostępu np. pracownicy BOK do tego nie mają - jakaś wiedza tajemna z tego się robi. 
Dlatego BARDZO CHĘTNIE bym monitorował swoim urządzeniem to co mnie rozlicza - i tak jak była wczesniej propozycja co do licznika to chyba bardziej bym się skłaniał ku czemus takiemu. 
https://allegro.pl/oferta/zamel-licz...faz-8270035255
Mam w domu urządzenia supli i bardzo dobrze się sprawują
A odpowiadając na pytanie - nie mam tych parametrów 1.7.0 i 2.7.0 - to by rzeczywiście dało mi odpowiedź na to o co pytam chociaz oczywiście nie archiwizowało danych

----------


## dwx

jakbym sobie porozwiązywał te wątpliwości z fazami to rzeczywiście wtedy wiedziałbym dokładniej ile mocy mam faktycznie do dyspozycji i można by mysleć o wspomaganiu ogrzewania. Inna rzecz, że się pewnie to okaże dopiero po sezonie letnim - na dzisiaj to mikrutko z nadmiarem - słoneczko za nisko i za chmurami!! :wink:

----------


## cuuube

Nad wspomaganiem ogrzewania nie masz co się zastanawiać , bo co chcesz zasilać jak z dachu czasem leci 300W , czy nawet mniej , jak podzielisz to na 3F to ledwo na oświetlenie i tv wystarczy (moj tv łyka 300/350W)
To co zbierzesz w lecie z nadprodukcji , bedzie rozliczane zimą niezależnie od tego na której fazie będziesz pobierał i możesz pobrać nawet z jednej fazy całość magazynu . Znaczenie obciążenia faz ma tylko wtedy gdy jest duża produkcja by zoptymalizować zużycie i nie pobierać zza licznika swojej energii , bo przekraczasz poborem , produkcję .
Na bilansowaniu międzyfazowym ZE nas łupią , ale wyszło w wątku na elektrodzie ,że to jest nasza strata w granicach 50zł , także nie jest to majątek , ale dla ZE , jak to się mówi ziarnko do ziarnka ...zbierze się już sumka . Czasem optymalizacja zużycia kosztuje więcej , ja np na gniazdka wifi do syterowania grzałkami CWU wydałem jakieś 140zł + regulator mocy grzałek 25zł . Swego czasu był duży szum wokół wattrouter'ów , ale one kosztuja 1000/1500zł , także nigdy się nie zwróci . W zimowy dzień (grudzień styczeń,) pewnie nie zobaczysz nawet przy bezchmurnym niebie więcej jak 2 kW  w szczycie produkcji , a dzień krótki . Także , jak wspomniałem 'nic' tym nie wspomożesz na bieżąco .

----------


## dwx

> Nad wspomaganiem ogrzewania nie masz co się zastanawiać , bo co chcesz zasilać jak z dachu czasem leci 300W , czy nawet mniej , jak podzielisz to na 3F to ledwo na oświetlenie i tv wystarczy (moj tv łyka 300/350W)
> To co zbierzesz w lecie z nadprodukcji , bedzie rozliczane zimą niezależnie od tego na której fazie będziesz pobierał i możesz pobrać nawet z jednej fazy całość magazynu . Znaczenie obciążenia faz ma tylko wtedy gdy jest duża produkcja by zoptymalizować zużycie i nie pobierać zza licznika swojej energii , bo przekraczasz poborem , produkcję .
>  .


No tak oczywiście - w zimie niewiele by to dało bo produkcji niewiele musiałbym jeszcze ze 3x taką powierzchnię paneli połozyć żeby wystarczyło a wiadomo zimą to i dłużej przed TV a i o wiele więcej idzie na oświetlenie całego domu.
Jedyne co to nadprodukcja letnia ale ile rzeczywiście tego będzie to sie dopiero okaże, a pewnie najłatwiej bedzie klimatyzator i tak załozyć bo o tym też myślałem. Ogrzewanie mam gazowe a latem to tylko podgrzewanie wody do mycia więc nie jest źle i gaz wydaje mi się bardziej w sumie opłacalny do podgrzewania. Pozyjemy - to zobaczymy ile tych nadliczbowych kW będzie jak się rok zamknie  :smile: 
O tym liczniku do faz "sprawdzającym" licznik ZE to mnie bardziej męczy to czy na pewno mam wszystko dobrze/optymalnie podłączone i jak mocno mnie "łupie" ZE  :smile:  Jak nie będę tego wiedział to będą robić co im się żywnie podoba!

----------


## cuuube

Moje 6kWp jest ustawione na tyle nieoptymalnie i i jest zacienione , że produkuje tyle co bardzo optymalne 5kWp czyli 5,5MWh . W pierwszym roku wrzuciłem do sieci 4800kWh , pobrałem 3800 .

----------


## mariooo

> Ogrzewanie mam gazowe a latem to tylko podgrzewanie wody do mycia więc nie jest źle i gaz wydaje mi się bardziej w sumie opłacalny do podgrzewania.


Właśnie o tym piszę. Przeczytaj kilka postów wcześniej. Po zamontowaniu podgrzewacza w kuchni, zredukowałem zużycie gazu w miesiącach nie grzewczych o 50%. Za 3 dni będę robił kolejny odczyt. Wtedy zobaczymy o ile spadło zużycie w miesiącach gdzie już grzałem.

Klimatyzatorem ogrzewam całe poddasze i temp jest o ok 2 stopnie wyższa niż wtedy gdy miałem tylko ogrzewanie gazowe. Wiosną montuje kolejną jednostkę na dole.

----------


## dwx

> Kody jakie licznik i które pokazuje licznik ZE to pewien standard tj:
> 1.8.0 (1.8.1) - wiadomo energia pobrana,
> 2.8.0 (2.8.1) - energia wytworzona/przesłana do sieci
> oraz dodatkowo 5.8.0 - jakas bierna czy coś takiego nie bardzo wiem co to jest
> 8.8.0 - suma energii 1.8.0 i 5.8.0
> Nie mam czegoś takiego jak 31.7.0, 51.7.0 i 71.7.0 więc nie bardzo wiem o co chodzi. 
> Szukałem gdzieś w necie manuala do tego licznika NORAX 3  ale nie znalazłem - może instrukcja do niego by rozwiązała sprawę?


mój błąd - jednak MAM te parametry:  31.7.0, 51.7.0 i 71.7.0 pokazywane w "A", oraz 32.7.0, 52.7.0 i 72.7.0 pokazywane w "V" - co rzeczywiście juz mi pozwoliło zdiagnozować cześć "grubszych" urządzeń na której jest fazie  - DZIĘKI!  :smile: 
Natomiast parametru 1.7.0 nie ma  :sad: , a przynajmniej jeszcze nie znalazłem

----------


## cuuube

Spoko

Skoro masz tamte parametry to i 1.7.0 powinno być , kilka menu licznika do bólu. Tutaj by określić pobieraną moc musiałbyś wyłączyć wszystkie pozostałe sprzęty. W tym parametrze moc będzie w kW i nie określisz na jakiej fazie to coś wisi.

----------


## dwx

Dwa klawisze są tylko tj. strzałki w prawo i w lewo. Kilka razy przewinalem menu ale ten parametr się nie trafił. Tragedii nie ma bo to tak bardziej dla wiedzy niż dla zapisu. Perspektywicznie to by było ważne jakbym się rzeczywiście zdecydował wspomagać ogrzewanie elektryką

----------


## cuuube

Jest jeszcze inna opcja sprawdzenia... przy produkcji np do  2 kW  włączaj po kolei urządzenia 2 kW lub większe i obserwuj strzałki od energii czynnej na liczniku , te chyba masz  :tongue:  ? Jeśli strzałka cały czas będzie P- znaczy się ,że urządzenie jest na innej fazie i nadal oddajesz , jeśli przeskoczy na P+ znaczy ,że urządzenie wisi na tej samej fazie i pobierasz .

----------


## dwx

Do podobnych wniosków i ja doszedłem, czekam tylko na w miarę słoneczny dzień żeby produkcji tak że 2kW było. Wtedy będzie widać różnice ☺️ ... chyba

----------


## miecio 301

> Jest jeszcze inna opcja sprawdzenia... przy produkcji np do  2 kW  włączaj po kolei urządzenia 2 kW lub większe i obserwuj strzałki od energii czynnej na liczniku , te chyba masz  ? Jeśli strzałka cały czas będzie P+ znaczy się ,że urządzenie jest na innej fazie i nadal oddajesz , jeśli przeskoczy na P- znaczy ,że urządzenie wisi na tej samej fazie i pobierasz .


Z tymi strzałkami to na odwrót

----------


## cuuube

Rzeczywiście... dobrze myślałem ,żle napisałem  :tongue:  

poprawię  :big grin:

----------


## dwx

> Z tymi strzałkami to na odwrót


zasadę zaskoczyłem  :smile:  więc jest damy radę  :smile:

----------


## meczesiu

Czy ktoś z producentów ma prąd i gaz z Tauron? Jak wygląda rozliczanie. Czy nadwyżki z oddanego  prądu można rozliczyć za gaz?

----------


## tkaczor123

To by było dobre 1m3 gazu za 10kW :smile: .  Poszedłbym nawet do sąsiada z prośbą czy mogę postawić dodatkowe panele bo i tak nie uzytkuje w zamian bym mu kosil trawke:d.

----------


## dwx

> To by było dobre 1m3 gazu za 10kW.  Poszedłbym nawet do sąsiada z prośbą czy mogę postawić dodatkowe panele bo i tak nie uzytkuje w zamian bym mu kosil trawke:d.


Raczej nie. Byłem zainteresowany podobną opcją, a nawet jeszcze prostszą bo mam 2 punkty odbioru prądu (dwie nieruchomości) i okazuje się, że jak mam instalację na jednej to rozliczyć prąd na "+/-" moge tylko na jednej tj. tej gdzie mam zamontowaną PV i licznik dwukierunkowy. Nawet jakby była duża "nadprodukcja".  Innogy nie interesuje, że jak byłaby nadpłata to chciałbym mieć to rozliczone na drugim adresie - cwaniaczki!
A co do postawienia u sąsiada, hmmm - musiałbys mieć z sąsiadem naprawde dobre relacje i to długoterminowo bo jakbys się z nim pokłócił o "miedzę"  :wink:  to wtedy po zawodach  :smile:   :smile:  
Przyjaźń-przyjaźnią ale bardziej bym w takim przypadku poszedł w długoterminową dzierżawę albo uzyczenie  :wink:  Wiesz jak to u nas jest - w większości przypadków Polak woli żeby sąsiadowi krowa zdechła niż żeby się ocieliła ( ...i to jemu!  :wink:  )

----------


## mariooo

Mija rok od momentu wprowadzenia zmian w podejściu do gazu. W 2020 v 2019 zużycie gazu zmniejszyło się o 20 % tj 210m3. W kolejnym roku spadek nie będzie już tak znaczący, ale mimo wszystko przestawiam się na grzanie prądem (klimą) biorąc pod uwagę, że instalacja PV wyprodukowała nadwyżkę.

----------


## vr5

> Mija rok od momentu wprowadzenia zmian w podejściu do gazu. W 2020 v 2019 zużycie gazu zmniejszyło się o 20 % tj 210m3. W kolejnym roku spadek nie będzie już tak znaczący, ale mimo wszystko przestawiam się na grzanie prądem (klimą) biorąc pod uwagę, że instalacja PV wyprodukowała nadwyżkę.


Jak miałem nadwyżkę prądu to założyłem pierwszą klinę, potem kolejne 3. a wodę grzałem grzałką. Przyszła pora na PC i grzeję c.w.u. też z PC.

Od stycznia zużyłem gazu (a właściwie w minionym sezonie grzewczym) 71 m3. W tym będzie chyba zero gazu, bo już sporo EE uzbierało "w magazynie".
Klimą można szybko "podkręcić" ciepło w dowolnym pokoju oraz w lecie schłodzić.

----------


## marcinbbb

U mnie w magazynie na zimę 2184kWh, Niech dobije do 3MWh i będę zadowolony.

----------


## kulibob

> U mnie w magazynie na zimę 2184kWh, Niech dobije do 3MWh i będę zadowolony.


To już masz prąd na całe CO a bytowe polecą z bieżącej produkcji

----------


## marcinbbb

Na CO, może starczyć choć śmiem wątpić mam taką klimę przenośną wstawić do nowej części domu aby przez zimę dokończyć robotę ale ona bierze praktycznie 1kW. Do tego jeszcze cwu by się przydała. W razie "W" mam tonę wungla i nieograniczony dostęp do pelletu  :smile:

----------


## mariooo

> Jak miałem nadwyżkę prądu to założyłem pierwszą klinę, potem kolejne 3. a wodę grzałem grzałką. Przyszła pora na PC i grzeję c.w.u. też z PC.
> 
> Od stycznia zużyłem gazu (a właściwie w minionym sezonie grzewczym) 71 m3. W tym będzie chyba zero gazu, bo już sporo EE uzbierało "w magazynie".
> Klimą można szybko "podkręcić" ciepło w dowolnym pokoju oraz w lecie schłodzić.


Zgadzam się z Tobą. To dobry kierunek. Praktycznie całą zimę grzałem klimą poddasze + konwektor w jednej z sypialni. Wiosną zamontowałem kolejną jednostkę w salonie - niestety okres grzewczy był zbyt krótki, żeby ten ruch miał wyraźny wpływ na zużycie gazu. W tym roku rezygnuję z dogrzewania kominkiem (pozostanie tylko jako rekreacja na weekendy).

PC przy mojej instalacji grzewczej będzie nieefektywna.

----------


## SuchyX

Witam i ja się podłączę pod ten temat aby niepotrzebnie nowego zakładać. Posiadam PV o mocy 8.25 i według liczka na dzień dzisiejszy PGE NORAX 3 1.8.0 pobranie jest 2448 a wskazanie 2.8.0 5048 więc górka jest niesamowita. Instalacja założona pod koniec 2019r a licznik wymieniony na dwukierunkowy i uruchomiony od 14.01.2020. Wcześniej roczne zużycie prądu za cały 2019 rok 6448kW. Posiadam piec gazowy Hoval kondensacyjny + bojler 120L i dzisiaj go oglądałem od góry praktycznie niema możliwości zamontowania grzałki w nim bez ingerencji w niego. I tak się zastanawiam czy warto wymienić bojler na taki z grzałką elektryczną aby ograniczyć gaz ?? Bo zakładać PC to dodatkowe koszty i wydłuży się czas zwrotu instalacji. W grę jeszcze wchodzi kupienie grzejników olejowych elektrycznych aby opóźnić grzanie gazem. Priorytetem jest C.W.U bo jakby nie patrzeć woda idzie co chwilę. Rodzina 6 osoba więc tej wody idzie non-stop pralka cyka 2 razy w ciągu dnia a zmywarka od 1 do 4 razy dziennie i dalej jest górka prądu dodatkowo w tym roku miałem zainstalowaną pompę ciepła do basenu (świetna sprawa woda w basenie przez całe lato 34 stopnie), dodatkowo w ruch poszły czajniki elektryczne by zminimalizować zużycie gazu. Co byście doradzili aby nie dużym kosztem finansowym ogrzać wodę potrzebną do C.W.U ?? Zastanawiałem się na kranami z grzałką o mocy 3kW tylko nie wiem czy to ma rację bytu bo niby koszt nie duży w sensie aż dziw bierze że taki kran to koszt 100zł. Tylko musiałbym założyć 4 takie krany więc ciekawie czy instalacja wyrobi. Dom piętrowy z garażem i podpiwniczeniem. Powierzchnia użytkowa bez pomieszczeń podpiwniczonych i garażu to 160m2. Założenie klimatyzacji to też spory wydatek finansowy latem na dole temp w pomieszczeniach ma max 22~24 stopnie wszędzie rolety zewnętrzne + dom ocieplony okna wszystkie wymienione i poddasze wypełnione watą grubości nie pamiętam ale będzie dobre 40cm.

----------


## mariooo

U mnie zamontowałem mały boiler w kuchni (10L kosztował 450 zł ale gwarancja na 5 lat) grzałki przepływowe nie dadzą rady moim zdaniem. 

Co do wymiany zasobnika to .... też zastanawiałem się nad jego wymianą, ale poczekam aż ulegnie uszkodzeniu (ma 13 lat, więc pewnie wkrótce padnie i zbiornik i piec). Wszystko zależy od tego ile będzie kosztowała wymiana i w jakim czasie Ci się zwróci. 

Klima jest dobrym ruchem, bo bardzo szybko podnosi temperaturę w pomieszczeniu. Grzejniki olejowe też rozważałem ale po montażu klimy mi przeszło.Natomiast w łazienkach korzystam z grzejników z grzałka elektryczną. Przy remoncie z pewnością zrobię matę grzewczą.

----------


## cuuube

Masz do pobrania 1590kWh, czy to taka spora górka to nie wiem, u mnie na 5 osób grzałka 4,6kw wciąga 300kWh miesięcznie na CWU.

----------


## daro.s

> Posiadam piec gazowy Hoval kondensacyjny + bojler 120L i dzisiaj go oglądałem od góry praktycznie niema możliwości zamontowania grzałki w nim bez ingerencji w niego. I tak się zastanawiam czy warto wymienić bojler na taki z grzałką elektryczną aby ograniczyć gaz ?? ...  ....  Co byście doradzili aby nie dużym kosztem finansowym ogrzać wodę potrzebną do C.W.U ?? .


Też nie miałem możliwości dołożenia grzałki, więc dołożyłem dodatkowy zasobnik CWU WGJ-S/Z FIT 220l  z grzałką elektryczną 1,5kW, zamontowany przed zasobnikiem 100l z wężownicą od kotła gazowego. Między zasobnikami zrobiłem dodatkową krótką obiegówkę sterowaną dwoma kontrolerami W1209 które sprawdzają temperatury w zasobnikach, jeśli w zasobniku 100l spadnie poniżej 50 stC włącza się pompka obiegowa. Zasobnik 220l grzeję pradem z PV do 60 st C. Dla 4 osób CWC, grzałka średnio grzeje około 4,5h na dobę. Więc dla CWC zużywam dziennie 7 kWh. Koszt to 1900zł + własny montaż, można taniej lecz kupiłem 4W pompę obiegową Wilo a ona jest znacznie droższa niż większość pompek na rynku.

----------


## mariooo

@daro.s i tu pojawia się kwestia stopy zwrotu z inwestycji. Jeżeli dziennie zużywasz 7kWh to roczna nadwyżka z produkcji powinna być na poziomie 365 x 7kWh =2.555kWh, żeby wyeliminować całkowicie gaz do CWU. 

Każdy przypadek jest inny, ale u mnie w okresie letnim (3osoby) zuzywamy 1,5m3 gazu dziennie, co daje całkowity koszt na poziomie 365x1,5x2= 1.095 zł rocznie.Moja nadwyżka jaką mógłbym przeznaczyć na ogrzewanie CWU to max 500kWH (reszta będzie zużyta na ogrzewanie klimatyzatorami). Idąc dalej tylko zaoszczędziłbym 1/5 gazu przeznaczonego na CWU czyli ok 230 zł rocznie. Przy inwestycji na poziomie 2.000zł nowy zbiornik z grzałką zwracał będzie się ok 8 lat. W tym czasie uszkodzeniu ulegnie mój obecny zasobnik więc konieczna będzie wymiana na nowy ... w tym przypadku z wbudowaną grzałką ale nadal głównym źródłem grzania CWU będzie piec gazowy.

Relatywnie zaznaczam, w moim przypadku montaż dodatkowego zbiornika nie do końca jest opłacalny.

----------


## SuchyX

> Masz do pobrania 1590kWh, czy to taka spora górka to nie wiem, u mnie na 5 osób grzałka 4,6kw wciąga 300kWh miesięcznie na CWU.


A czemu tylko 1590kWh jak różnicy jest 2600 i od tego 20% chyba że ja coś źle policzyłem.

----------


## daro.s

> @daro.s i tu pojawia się kwestia stopy zwrotu z inwestycji. Jeżeli dziennie zużywasz 7kWh to roczna nadwyżka z produkcji powinna być na poziomie 365 x 7kWh =2.555kWh, żeby wyeliminować całkowicie gaz do CWU. 
> 
> Każdy przypadek jest inny, ale u mnie w okresie letnim (3osoby) zuzywamy 1,5m3 gazu dziennie, co daje całkowity koszt na poziomie 365x1,5x2= 1.095 zł rocznie.Moja nadwyżka jaką mógłbym przeznaczyć na ogrzewanie CWU to max 500kWH (reszta będzie zużyta na ogrzewanie klimatyzatorami). Idąc dalej tylko zaoszczędziłbym 1/5 gazu przeznaczonego na CWU czyli ok 230 zł rocznie. Przy inwestycji na poziomie 2.000zł nowy zbiornik z grzałką zwracał będzie się ok 8 lat. W tym czasie uszkodzeniu ulegnie mój obecny zasobnik więc konieczna będzie wymiana na nowy ... w tym przypadku z wbudowaną grzałką ale nadal głównym źródłem grzania CWU będzie piec gazowy.
> 
> Relatywnie zaznaczam, w moim przypadku montaż dodatkowego zbiornika nie do końca jest opłacalny.


Ja to policzyłem trochę inaczej.
Latem zużywam 7kWh/dobę, sądzę, ze w okresie zimowym i wiosennym gdy dostarczana woda będzie chłodniejsza oraz bardziej będzie wychładzała się w budynku będę zużywał około 10kWh/d.Przewidziałem na grzanie CWU - 3000kWh rocznie.Dla mnie dodatkową oszczędnością, dzięki ogrzewaniu wody z PV będzie przejście od 1 stycznia 2021 z taryfy W3 na W2. W woj. mazowieckim różnica w opłatach stałych pomiędzy W3 a W2 w roku wynosi 349,56 zł. Za ostatnie dwa miesiąca przy zerowym zużyciu gazu miałem rachunek 105,36zł, tylko opłaty stałe W3.

----------

